

Creating TableSchemer for iOS - dkasper
http://www.magicalpenguin.com/blog/creating-tableschemer

======
lazerwalker
First of all, I'm glad you're working on this! This general problem space is a
major pain and the ass, and it looks like you've spent a while thinking
through a solution.

That being said, reading through the docs it's a bit unclear to me what this
actually is. What sort of use cases does this thrive in? What form application
uses might it not be a good fit? I haven't had a problem wiring up relatively
complex interactive static table views using Storyboards, so I'm curious to
hear about what you mean when you talk about how it can be difficult to add
"interactivity" when using Interface Builder.

I'd love to see some more examples, ideally with screenshots. Some clear
explanation for the jargon would also be nice — a high-level definition of
what a "scheme" is (at least as you're using the term) would go a long way
towards helping me understand this and understand how to dive into using it.
If the idea of a "table scheme" is a common design pattern I'm just not
familiar with, even a link to an external article would be very helpful.

~~~
ketzusaka
Thanks for the feedback on it. I'm not the best with words so feedback on what
is off is always helpful.

The primary case is to build interactive static table views in code. It's best
use case is when you just have a form to fill out. We plan on adding more
interactive controls to the schemes, such as hiding or showing arbitrary ones,
but for now all the interactivity lies within the scheme objects (which, by
the way, is just a term we decided to use. I'll figure out a better way to
define what a scheme is, but it is essentially a piece of the form that is
closely related. For example, it could be a list of wifis available, or a
group of cells that act as a radio selection, or just one cell).

I haven't had a lot of experience with creating interactive (I should clarify
that by interactive, I'm referring to adding and removing cells from the table
view) static table views using storyboards. The only decent way to do it I've
found was changing the height of a cell to zero, and then adjusting it to the
original value when it needs to be shown. I'd love to hear some of the other
solutions you've come up with.

We do most of our work without storyboards, so having this has helped a lot in
creating these in code.

Thanks again! ~James

